# MV Star Malmanger



## godr (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi

Trying to find people that sailed onboard Star Malmanger in 74/75

If you did i would love to get in touch with you

godr


----------



## maroedla (Oct 7, 2020)

godr said:


> Hi
> 
> Trying to find people that sailed onboard Star Malmanger in 74/75
> 
> ...


I signed on Star Malmanger as 2.mate in Oslo July 72 and signed off in Livorno March 74. Kvamme and Knarrevik was Captains. The crew was mostly Norwegian a few Spanish one from UK and One from Canada Quebec Jim Gregory The Malmanger was my 4th W-L ship.. I continued on WL ship, became captain in 1980, worked seral years as Sita manger in Japan, Kora and Singapore and quit the company in 1997 after 31 years. From 1997 I was district manager in The Norwegian Maritime Directorate in charge of the station in Stavanger, Haugesund, Bergen and Florø. I retired 2 years ago at the age of 70.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello maroedia, welcome on board...

I sailed on the Hallanger for 10 months in 1971 - 1972, I have posted some photos in the gallery.

Cheers Frank


----------

